# 365 Tage angeln - Challenge



## JottU (21. November 2018)

1 Jahr nix tun - nur angeln. Für alles andere wird gesorgt.
Im ersten Moment dachte ich - endgeil, da musst du dich bewerben. Nach ner Nacht drüber schlafen hab ichs dann doch sein gelassen, da ich nicht glaube das es durchzuhalten ist.
365 Tage (abzüglich 14 Tage Urlaub) Tag und Nacht durchangeln. 
Die Wohnung ist das Karpfenzelt.
Egal welch Wetter.
Lediglich 2 Stunden Auszeit am Tag. (Körperpflege etc.)

Nun bin ich gespannt wie lange der Brandenburger David Koschel diese Challenge durchzieht. Schafft er das Jahr wartet ein Boot nach seinen Wünschen aufgebaut, mit Motor, Trailer, Echolot,Rutenhaltern und allem was er sich wünscht auf ihn.

Tippe mal auf 3-6 Monate.



https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=254056832122542&id=223764155151810&__tn__=K-R

https://www.facebook.com/365-Tage-A...Eq0dcSXUNUJVrVTBFz-D0f0UscrNjssGbpmWEyC6tZ0hQ


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (21. November 2018)

Ich hab die Sache verfolgt, bin da aber zu keiner Prognose bereit. Das Hängt meiner Meinung nach Individuell davon ab, ob du dich mit der jeweiligen Lebenslange arrangieren kannst. Ich könnte mir das durchaus vorstellen und halte das auch für Machbar, sofern du nicht komplett Abhängig vom sozialen Leben und der Technik bist.

Trotzdem ist Zivilisation etwas tolles. Leicht ist so ein Ausritt auf keinen Fall, es gibt aber schlimmeres, als 365 Tage zu Angeln. Darüber hinaus ist Rico ein toller Kerl, der Versorgt ihn schon und hat auch eingeräumt bei Krankheit oder extremer Lage den Kandidaten für Phasen aus dem Rennen zu nehmen.


----------



## Andal (21. November 2018)

Das ist ein Typ, den muss man nach dem Jahr vom Wasser wegzerren.


----------



## yukonjack (21. November 2018)

Ich denke mal er wird abgeholt werden. Von den Männern, die die weißen Jacken(hinten zum binden) mitbringen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (22. November 2018)

Und ich glaubte schon das es keine Steigerung zum "Predator Cup" gibt, wo der ein oder andere glaubt das er ganz groß rauskommt.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (22. November 2018)

Ich habe nen Kumpel, der würde das schaffen! Auf jeden Fall 
Und der David schafft das auch. Das is so'n Typ!


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (22. November 2018)

Wer sich darauf einlässt wird dies wohl auch in seinem Umfeld abgeklärt haben.
Natürlich kann man sich gedanklich nicht auf jede Situation vorab einstellen,
aber Angeln ist nun mal geil und bei dem zu erwartenden Preis /en wird derjenige
gewiss auch bereit sein den Arsch mehrfach zusammenpetzen. Ich wünsch dem Auserwählten
eine gute Zeit und setze auf ihn.

Petri Heil!!!

Ps.: Eigentlich sind die zwei Stunden Auszeit für die Körperpflege eh noch zu hoch angesetzt.


----------



## Seele (22. November 2018)

Ich hab das Ganze natürlich auch verfolgt, und bei dem bin ich mir sicher, dass er es schafft. Bei den anderen zwei Kandidaten hätte das anders ausgesehen. David hat den großen Vorteil, dass er durch solche Langzeitansitze schon weiß was auf ihn zu kommt. Mal vom Po abesehen, da war er noch nie, aber man kann alles lernen und er nimmt Tipps an. Noch dazu ist es das Delta, das entschärft die Sache etwas, im Mittellauf würde er sich vermutlich schwerer tun. Aber der Rockt die Sache und ich finds mal was Anderes, als dauernd die gleichen Posts von den gleichen "Profis".


----------



## Lorenz (22. November 2018)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Ps.: Eigentlich sind die zwei Stunden Auszeit für die Körperpflege eh noch zu hoch angesetzt.


Wenn man sich in den angenehmen Zeiten am Angelplatz oder im Fluss wäscht und die Karpfen- oder Welsruten im Wasser liegen, ja. Aber wenn es kalt und der Spot schlammig oder der Boden aufgeweicht ist, und du noch deine Köderfische feedern oder anderweitig aktiv angeln sollst bzw. musst, selbst wenn vielleicht gerade garnichts geht, dann sind 2 Stunden Pause schon ok.


----------



## Seele (22. November 2018)

Zumal das nicht heißt, dass er die 2h jeden Tag ausreizt. Bis jetzt war er z.B. noch gar nicht im Camp.


----------



## Andal (22. November 2018)

Sooo schlimm ist der Po nun auch wieder nicht, auch wenn er in einigen Belangen etwas speziell sein mag. Er hat eine perfekte Betreuung und einen Fluss bumm voller Fische aller möglichen Arten.


----------



## Andal (22. November 2018)

Das einzige Problem sehe ich für den David Koschel durch die Medien aufkommen. Der ist kein Medienmensch. Sollte es also, spätestens wenn die Portokassen wieder aufgefüllt sind und am Grande Fiume das Wetter wieder besser wird, dazu kommen, dass die Redaktionsteams aufschlagen, lasst ihn bitte in Frieden und haltet euch an den Rico. Der erzählt euch schon das Richtige.

Der David schafft seine 12 Monate. Viel eher glaube ich, dass er danach dem Rummel mal hin und wieder eine Abfuhr erteilen wird. Er ist der beste für die Challenge, aber der denkbare ungeeignetste für den Hype aus Presse, funk & Fernsehen...!


----------



## Taxidermist (22. November 2018)

Meine Erfahrungen im Daueraufenthalt am Gewässer beschränken sich auf 3 Monate die ich in meinem Camp am heimischen Baggersee verbracht habe.
Allerdings mit mehr Freiraum als der Kandidat hier, so bin ich z.b. jeden Morgen zu einem Cafe ins Dorf gefahren für den Toilettengang, oder etwa zum Einkaufen im Supermarkt.
Geduscht habe ich manchmal kostenlos aufm nahen Campingplatz, wo ich dann Nachts mit dem Boot hin bin, ansonsten da im Sommer musste ein Bad im See reichen.
Was mich aber in der Zeit am meisten genervt hat war, das ständig mit Besuchern zu rechnen war, obwohl ich an einer recht versteckten Stelle war.
Es kamen da nicht nur Leute die ich gerne gesehen hätte, sondern eben auch genügend andere, auch Vereinsmitglieder, die nur genervt haben.
Zuhause hätte ich denen die Tür zeigen können, am Gewässer habe ich dieses Hausrecht aber nicht, da kann sich eben jeder aufhalten wie es ihm beliebt!
Ich hab mich da zeitweise regelrecht belagert gefühlt!

Für den Kandidaten am Po hoffe ich, dass sie ihm wenigstens ein Dixi oder Chemieklo hinstellen!

Jürgen


----------



## Minimax (22. November 2018)

Andal schrieb:


> Das einzige Problem sehe ich für den David Koschel durch die Medien aufkommen. Der ist kein Medienmensch.  Er ist der beste für die Challenge, aber der denkbare ungeeignetste für den Hype aus Presse, funk & Fernsehen...!



Haste recht, ist auch mein Eindruck. Ich drück ihm die Daumen das er´s schafft, und das es nicht in Stress und Butthurt ausartet- einigermassen verrückt ist die Sache ja schon. Wer weiss, vielleicht schafft ers- einige Monate wären ja schon ohnehin ne grosse Leistung. Ein ganzes jahr so ohne festes Dach und mal vier Wände..


----------



## Andal (22. November 2018)

Hab heute mal mit Ricco einen Chat geführt. Das ist alles bereits erkannt, besprochen und auf "Abwehr" vorbereitet.


----------



## yukonjack (22. November 2018)

[QUOTE="Taxidermist,
Für den Kandidaten am Po hoffe ich, dass sie ihm wenigstens ein Dixi oder Chemieklo hinstellen!

Jürgen[/QUOTE]
und ne Gummipuppe..


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (22. November 2018)

Minimax schrieb:


> Haste recht, ist auch mein Eindruck. Ich drück ihm die Daumen das er´s schafft, und das es nicht in Stress und Butthurt ausartet- einigermassen verrückt ist die Sache ja schon. Wer weiss, vielleicht schafft ers- einige Monate wären ja schon ohnehin ne grosse Leistung. Ein ganzes jahr so ohne festes Dach und mal vier Wände..



Ricco ist aber auch Geschäftsmann, recht Kreativ und ich verwette meinen Hintern, das er das Ganze auch Moderieren wird. Sein Camp ist ja Quasi das Flaggschiff hinter der Aktion und er als Betreiber wird die Nummer schon richtig in Szene setzen.


----------



## Andal (22. November 2018)

An den David kommt keiner, ohne erst auf den Ricco zu treffen und der weiß, was Sache mit seiner Challenge ist.


----------



## jkc (23. November 2018)

Ich erkenne die Challenge nicht.


----------



## kati48268 (23. November 2018)

Jau, der wird das durchziehen.
& Andal hat aber auch recht, was die medialen Fähigkeiten von ihm angeht.
Vermutlich hält aber nur genau so jemand das durch.

Im Leben würd ich das nicht können & wollen.



yukonjack schrieb:


> und ne Gummipuppe..



Nur einer der Gründe, aber ein verdammt gewichtiger.


----------



## Seele (23. November 2018)

Ich glaub der findet da auch grad bisschen Spaß dran an der medialen Präsenz. Scheint ihn jetzt nicht sonderlich zu stören die täglichen Live Videos. Auf jeden Falls macht er sich ganz gut. Gefällt mir der Jung.


----------



## PirschHirsch (23. November 2018)

*ACHTUNG: NEUTRALITÄTSMODUS ! (= keinerlei Zusammenhang mit David Koschel, sondern als ganz allgemeines Charakter-/Anforderungsprofil zu verstehen):*

IMO kann das nur jemand durchhalten, der jedem Tag etwas Positives abzugewinnen vermag. Sich auch an kleinen Dingen freuen und einen Blick für nur scheinbar Unscheinbares haben. Das vor allem auch unabhängig vom eigentlichen Angeln bzw. Fangen.

Und dem es darum draußen in der Natur nicht langweilig wird - selbige bietet genug Unterhaltung.

Der großteils "analog" unterwegs ist und stressende Dauer-Digitalität weder braucht noch will. Der kein Problem damit hat, lange Zeit allein sein zu können. Und der mit sehr wenig "Zivilisation" zurecht kommt.

Wenn man so jemand einfach in Ruhe lässt, kann der das ziemlich lange durchziehen. Er muss nur ungestört er selbst sein bzw. sein Naturell ausleben können.

Und das geht nur bei strikter Abschirmung nach außen. Andernfalls wird durch Medien-Wirbel und/oder Besucherscharen zu viel wertvolle Energie für das anspruchsvolle und anstrengende Unterfangen verschwendet - die ist da anderswo deutlich besser aufgehoben.

*Ob irgend etwas davon auf D. Koschel zutrifft, kann und will ich mir aber nicht anmaßen - ich habe von dessen Existenz überhaupt erst durch obige AB-Umfrage erfahren, war mir bislang komplett unbekannt.*


----------



## Andal (23. November 2018)

Seele schrieb:


> Ich glaub der findet da auch grad bisschen Spaß dran an der medialen Präsenz. Scheint ihn jetzt nicht sonderlich zu stören die täglichen Live Videos. Auf jeden Falls macht er sich ganz gut. Gefällt mir der Jung.


Bis jetzt ist es ja auch nur der Ricco, der ihm mit seinem Smartphone auf die Pelle rückt.


----------



## knutwuchtig (23. November 2018)

was soll den vorab der ganze aufriss?  einfach machen, nebenher dokumentieren und am schluss zeigen, wenn es denn sein muss.
sonst kann man doch gleich "Dauerwerbesendung " einblenden .
die marketingstrategien um an kohle zu kommen werden immer trashiger .
12 monate in dauerfeuchten umgebung ? mit  stechenden insekten ? never . 
da  ist die gefahr von infektionen und pilzbefall dann doch zu groß


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (23. November 2018)

knutwuchtig schrieb:


> was soll den vorab der ganze aufriss?  einfach machen, nebenher dokumentieren und am schluss zeigen, wenn es denn sein muss.
> sonst kann man doch gleich "Dauerwerbesendung " einblenden .
> die marketingstrategien um an kohle zu kommen werden immer trashiger .
> 12 monate in dauerfeuchten umgebung ? mit  stechenden insekten ? never .
> da  ist die gefahr von infektionen und pilzbefall dann doch zu groß



Der Betreiber hat ein einfaches Angelcamp für Touris, das ist kein Millionenkonzern, sondern vielmehr ein einfacher Mensch mit einer kreativen Idee. Man könnte das Ganze auch mal von der anderen Seite sehen, anstelle sich auskotzen zu müssen. Er bietet den Leuten etwas, profitiert aber auch davon.


----------



## Seele (23. November 2018)

Rico geht aus der Sache - sofern der David durch hält - sicher nicht mit einem großen Plus raus. Allein die Betreuung ist ein mega Aufwand und das Boot, wenn ich auch David da relativ bescheiden einschätze, ist auch nicht ganz günstig. Deshalb darf er auch gerne Werbung machen. Es steht ja auch jedem anderem Camp und Hersteller frei die Sache zu unterstützen. Campbetreiber xy braucht ja nur zu sagen komm mal zu mir hoch gefahren für ne Woche dann unterstütze ich dich bei der Sache. David darf ja fischen wo er mag und wenn er auf Äschen in der Passer abspannt wäre das legitim.


----------



## Andal (23. November 2018)

Mir gefällt, was BEIDE da "abziehen". Ohne Wenn & Aber!

Ricco ist auf die Idee gekommen. Wer sonst noch? Was haben wir, die wir uns hier darüber auslassen mehr zu bieten, als maximal Mittelmaß? Ricco ist der Macher, David der freiwillige(!) Mitmacher und wir haben Unterhaltung. Was gibt es da schon wieder mit dem moralingesäuerten Finger zu fuchteln!?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (23. November 2018)

Angel-Big-Brother mit Vorführung einer beeinträchtigten Person, meine Begeisterung hält sich in Grenzen, aber ich hoffe das er ordentlich Spaß dabei hat.


----------



## Andal (23. November 2018)

Starker Tobak!!!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (23. November 2018)

Nee meine Meinung.


----------



## thanatos (24. November 2018)

warum sollte er es nicht durchhalten es gibt bestimmt besch .... Jobs
ansonsten sehe ich es wie Testudo


----------



## phirania (24. November 2018)

Never ever macht er die 12 Monate...
Aber hauptsache ihm macht es Spass..


----------



## Seele (3. Dezember 2018)

Für die Leute ohne Facebook, David hat nun nach einem Platzwechsel und dem Einpendeln des Wasserstands seinen ersten richtig schönen Po Karpfen gefangen. Mit etwas Glück und Futtereinsatz könnte er die Rüssler vielleicht etwas an den Platz gewöhnen und in der Region halten. Wenn auch die Po Karpfen richtige Nomaden sind.


----------



## Shortay (4. Dezember 2018)

Kenne den David ned, drücke die Daumen das er das schafft! Geile Challenge! Hätt ich keine Frau und festen Job würd ich das auch probieren. Wird aber sicher ne ganz harte Sache! Gut das er jetz anfängt. Dann ist die harte Winterzeit vorbei und der Sommer kommt. Das motiviert.


----------



## JottU (4. Dezember 2018)

Denke mal der Zeitpunkt das Ding zu starten war doch ganz gut gewählt. 
Besser das Mistwetter gleich am Anfang wenn die Motivation noch auf dem höchsten Level ist. Zum letzten Drittel oder so könnte son Wetter den entscheidenen Knacks geben.


----------



## yukonjack (5. Dezember 2018)

mal sehen wie oft er seine Grippe nimmt..


----------



## DUSpinner (5. August 2019)

Angelt er noch und wenn ja mit Erfolg?


----------



## Andal (5. August 2019)

Er sitzt wohl am Fluss und schwitzt, fängt Karpfen und Waller. Das wird zwar der Challenge gerecht, aber nicht der Vielfalt an Fischen im Fluss. Schade.


----------



## Orothred (5. August 2019)

Wo kann man das ganze verfolgen?


----------



## Andal (5. August 2019)

https://www.facebook.com/search/top/?q=365 tage angeln - powered by rico's welscamp&epa=SEARCH_BOX


----------



## Seele (5. August 2019)

Die ganze Sache ist ziemlich langweilig geworden. Anfangs hies es kein Besuch und blablabla, aber jetzt hockt ja jeden Tag bald ein Anderer bei ihm dran. 
Ich für meinen Teil habe seit längerem aufgehört die Sache zu verfolgen weil es eher zur reinen Werbeveranstaltung geworden ist. Ihm fehlt einfach auch der Elan wirklich gute Fische zu fangen, ihm reicht es die Sache aus zu sitzen. 
Dennoch meinen höchsten Respekt, ich mags nicht machen.


----------



## phirania (5. August 2019)

Irgendwie funktioniert die Seite nicht....


----------



## Kochtopf (5. August 2019)

Seele schrieb:


> Die ganze Sache ist ziemlich langweilig geworden. Anfangs hies es kein Besuch und blablabla, aber jetzt hockt ja jeden Tag bald ein Anderer bei ihm dran.
> Ich für meinen Teil habe seit längerem aufgehört die Sache zu verfolgen weil es eher zur reinen Werbeveranstaltung geworden ist. Ihm fehlt einfach auch der Elan wirklich gute Fische zu fangen, ihm reicht es die Sache aus zu sitzen.
> Dennoch meinen höchsten Respekt, ich mags nicht machen.


Naja er hat sich ja auch ziemlich eingeschränkt. Ein Jahr an einem Mittelgebirgsfluss mit Toilette und Verpflegung würde mir sehr gefallen, aber ich glaube auch nur theoretisch


----------



## Andal (5. August 2019)

Er hockt es halt mit seiner unglaublichen Gelassenheit aus. Meins wäre das trotz allem nicht.


----------



## Toni_1962 (5. August 2019)

Ich kann dem nichts abgewinnen.

Zudem:
Würde mir das Hobby vermiesen ...


----------



## Andal (5. August 2019)

Es wird bei dem Spielchen ja keiner zu irgendwas gezwungen.


----------



## Shortay (14. Dezember 2019)

Wie ist den der Stand? Müsste ja jetz ausgestanden sein  Gibts da ne Zusammenfassung, nen Artikel oder ähnliches?


----------



## yukonjack (14. Dezember 2019)

Hatte das Ding hier gar nicht mehr auf`m Schirm.


----------



## nostradamus (14. Dezember 2019)

Stimmt ich auch nicht!


----------



## spike999 (14. Dezember 2019)

hier gibt es ein bisschen was


----------



## Wurmbaader (14. Dezember 2019)

Er hats tatsächlich durchgehalten.
Respekt und Gratulation.




__ https://www.facebook.com/223764155151810/photos/a.254386505422908/493028344892055


----------



## phirania (14. Dezember 2019)

Gabs außer Werbung noch was neues...?


----------



## nostradamus (14. Dezember 2019)

Nee


----------



## Andal (14. Dezember 2019)

War für mich etwas enttäuschend, weil der Kandidat nichts anderes tat, als auf Wels und Karpfen anzusitzen. Damit hat er zwar der Challenge Rechnung getragen, wurde aber für meinen Geschmack dem Revier in keinster Weise gerecht.


----------



## Waller Michel (14. Dezember 2019)

@Andal 
Wieder einmal muss ich zugeben du kennst dich gut aus ! Weil genau so ist es! 
Ich bin zwar selbst verrückter Wallerangler und war schon an allen bekannten Wallerspots auf der Welt !
Trotzdem, bei einem ganzen Jahr, da gibt der Fluss wirklich soo viel mehr noch her ,wo man drauf angeln kann. 
Zumal Waller und Karpfen dann in der kalten Jahreszeit nicht mehr der Renner sind, auch nicht dort !


LG Michael


----------



## nostradamus (14. Dezember 2019)

Hi Michael,
je nach Gewässerabschnitt ist der po auch im Winter mega genial! Muss allerdings zugeben, dass ich die Strecke beim Rico nicht kenne, aber dafür andere Strecken im Mittellauf.
Fangerfolg
Soweit ich gehört habe, waren die Erfolge jetzt auch nicht sonderlich gut! Schade

Mario

PS: Gibt es gute Wallergewässer rund um Braunschweig oder fährst du ins Ausland oder Rhein etc....?


----------



## Waller Michel (14. Dezember 2019)

Hallo @nostradamus 
Ja ich kenne den Po natürlich auch gut! 
Aber dort fallen, wenn auch etwas später als hier, die Wassertemperaturen natürlich auch runter. Deshalb würde ich gerade im Winter halt auch andere Fische als Zielfisch mit einbeziehen 

Waller hier in Braunschweig, naja geben tuts die hier natürlich auch, gerade in den verschiedenen Vereinsgewässern .
Aber von richtig dicken Brocken ist mir nichts bekannt! Damit meine ich Waller ab 1,80 oder 2 Meter 
Dafür fahre ich dann halt auch mindestens Rhein oder Main 
Besser natürlich noch Ebro ,Po ,Rhone oder Donau Delta ,Wolga Delta .
Das ist natürlich auch immer ein anderer Kostenfaktor, deshalb habe ich mittlerweile auch in Süddeutschland so meine Spots ......
Habe jetzt hier im Forum von schönen Wallern in der Weser gehört, das ist zwar auch nicht hier um die Ecke, aber werde ich nächstes Jahr mal anfahren. 

LG aus Braunschweig, Michael


----------



## Andal (14. Dezember 2019)

Die Stärke des Davids war, im Sinne der Challenge, auch gleichzeitig seine Achillesferse. Es wurde einfach langweilig. Hätten den nicht andere bedrängt, säße er vermutlich immer noch da, wo ihn der Rico zum ersten Mal geparkt hat. Aus seiner Sicht genau das richtige, denn mehr war ja nicht gefragt. Aus Sicht der Zuseher halt etwas öde, wenn einer nie etwas anderes tut. Hätte ihn der Rico nicht zum Wallerfischen genötigt, wäre er wohl 365 Tage auf Karpfen angesessen. "Leid" tut es mir um den Fluss, denn der wurde nur sehr ungenügend dargestellt.


----------



## Kochtopf (14. Dezember 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Die Stärke des Davids war, im Sinne der Challenge, auch gleichzeitig seine Achillesferse. Es wurde einfach langweilig. Hätten den nicht andere bedrängt, säße er vermutlich immer noch da, wo ihn der Rico zum ersten Mal geparkt hat. Aus seiner Sicht genau das richtige, denn mehr war ja nicht gefragt. Aus Sicht der Zuseher halt etwas öde, wenn einer nie etwas anderes tut. Hätte ihn der Rico nicht zum Wallerfischen genötigt, wäre er wohl 365 Tage auf Karpfen angesessen. "Leid" tut es mir um den Fluss, denn der wurde nur sehr ungenügend dargestellt.


Mit Wallergeschirr und Matche, das hätte viel schönes gehabt


----------



## nostradamus (14. Dezember 2019)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Hallo @nostradamus
> Ja ich kenne den Po natürlich auch gut!
> Aber dort fallen, wenn auch etwas später als hier, die Wassertemperaturen natürlich auch runter. Deshalb würde ich gerade im Winter halt auch andere Fische als Zielfisch mit einbeziehen



Hi,
da gebe ich dir recht! Sage nur Zander!
Im Salzgitter See sollen gute drin sein.... .  
Ansonsten können wir ja mal schauen ob wir uns mal nächstes Jahr zum quatschen treffen.


----------



## Andal (14. Dezember 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Mit Wallergeschirr und Matche, das hätte viel schönes gehabt


Solltest du es mal an den Großen Fluss schaffen, lass lieber die Matchrute zu Hause und nimm die kräftige Feeder mit. Mit der wirst du Sternstunden erleben. Für die Match und leichte Posen ist der Po weitestgehend zu tief und zu hart in der Strömung. Da erreichst du die guten Fische nicht so ohne weiteres.


----------



## Waller Michel (14. Dezember 2019)

@nostradamus 
Das können wir sehr gerne Machen! 
Auch hier bei uns im Verein  (KBF ) gibt es ganz tolle Gewässer, wenn auch nicht unbedingt für kapitale Waller .
Alles andere ist bei uns aber super vertreten! ( außer Barben auch noch ) aber das ist jedenfalls im Moment noch, für Niedersachsen auch nicht viel anders zu erwarten. 
Trotzdem gibt es hier wirklich viele schöne Gewässer. Je nachdem in welchem Verein du in Salzgitter bist, bekommst du ja auch Austauschkarten für unsere Gewässer! ( Ausnahme natürlich Mittellandkanal und Stichkanal )

*@Andal 
Ja der Po ,den muss man schon ein klein wenig lesen können, sonst hat man ganz schnell einen Schneidertag ! Das gilt auch und speziell für Waller! 
Wenn man aber erstmal den Bogen ein wenig raus hat! Dann ist es ein wunderbarer Fluss  , das selbe gilt aber selbstverständlich auch für Rhein und CO .
Als Highlight fand ich am Po wie natürlich auch am Ebro ,die milden Temperaturen bis spät in den Herbst hinein. 
Wenn man jetzt natürlich an einen Platz kommt, wo einer 1 Jahr Tag und Nacht geangelt hat  könnte der Platz minimal überfischt sein 

LG Michael *


----------



## Andal (15. Dezember 2019)

Den Po kann man halt auch nur sehr schwer mit anderen Flüssen vergleichen. Der ist schon einzigartig... und sowas von voller Fisch. Nur kann man an denen auch so etwas von vorbeifischen.


----------



## nostradamus (15. Dezember 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Den Po kann man halt auch nur sehr schwer mit anderen Flüssen vergleichen. Der ist schon einzigartig... und sowas von voller Fisch. Nur kann man an denen auch so etwas von vorbeifischen.



da gebe ich dir absolut recht!  jeder der bereits paar mal unten war wird es bestätigen!

Kleiner Tipp am rande, andere Gewässer dort sind zum teil noch geiler!


----------



## Andal (15. Dezember 2019)

nostradamus schrieb:


> Kleiner Tipp am rande, andere Gewässer dort sind zum teil noch geiler!


Trotzdem reduzieren die meisten Angler diese ganze Flussregion nur auf den Waller. Sollen sie es tun...!


----------



## Waller Michel (15. Dezember 2019)

Ja da ist wirklich alles drin, das stimmt, man muss halt auch mal den Einheimischen zugucken was sie dort so machen, dann kann man wunderbar sehen was geht.
Mir gefällt dort aber auch das ganze drumherum sehr gut!
Ich mache zwar super gerne Angelurlaube ,allerdings will ich auch dann bißchen was wenigstens von Land und Leute mitbekommen.
Und wenn man nur mit paar Brocken Italian versucht sich ein wenig mit den Anglern zu unterhalten und denen etwa über die Schulter sieht 

Auf dem Weg zum Po liegen natürlich auch die oberitalienischen Seen ,da hat jeder seinen eigenen Reiz ! So jetzt hab ich Fernweh 

LG Michael


----------



## nostradamus (15. Dezember 2019)

Ich habe die Po-Fischerei vor rund sieben jahre aufgegeben, da ich die schn... voll hatte von bierfässern und Partyzelten am Ufer des flusses!! Leider wird halt alles übertrieben!

... Hatte gehofft, dass Rico aus der genialen Idee mehr macht!


----------



## Andal (15. Dezember 2019)

Was mir dort so gefällt, ist der Umstand, dass man am Fluss mitten in der Natur sitzt und geht man nur über den Deich rauf, hat man jeden Pi, Pa, Po, den man haben möchte, direkt vor der Nase. Und kulinarisch ist die Region eh ganz knapp bei unschlagbar.


----------



## Andal (15. Dezember 2019)

nostradamus schrieb:


> Ich habe die Po-Fischerei vor rund sieben jahre aufgegeben, da ich die schn... voll hatte von bierfässern und Partyzelten am Ufer des flusses!! Leider wird halt alles übertrieben!
> 
> ... Hatte gehofft, dass Rico aus der genialen Idee mehr macht!


Aus seiner Sicht ist doch alles bestens gelaufen. Werbezweck voll erfüllt. Ein paar andere Sachen sind in der Tat auf der Strecke geblieben. Hätte mir gewünscht, dass er dem David regelmäßig Experten für Sachen ansetzt, die Mr. Phlegma sonst nie macht.


----------



## Waller Michel (15. Dezember 2019)

Ja mit dem Party feiern, Musik, Zelte und Müll das ist an machen Stellen leider richtig! 
Allerdings heutzutage leider weit verbreitet! 
Ich habe fast 17 Jahre am Main gewohnt, genau Grenze Hessen /Bayern 
Da gibt es auch super schöne Stellen, leider von Partypeople und teilweise auch Anglern zugemüllt ,lärm und Sauforgien .....sehr ärgerlich!  Da ist fremdschämen angesagt! 

LG Michael


----------



## nostradamus (15. Dezember 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Was mir dort so gefällt, ist der Umstand, dass man am Fluss mitten in der Natur sitzt und geht man nur über den Deich rauf, hat man jeden Pi, Pa, Po, den man haben möchte, direkt vor der Nase. Und kulinarisch ist die Region eh ganz knapp bei unschlagbar.



Essen ist genial! Pizzeria + Sitzfläche mitten auf dem Po! Genial! 
Natur genial je nach Zeit und Ort! 
Ist echt schei... . wenn du morgen aufwachst und dir ein Jäger gegenüber sitzt und seine Vögel jagd und er dich auch erst sieht, wenn der nebel weg ist! 
Sch... wenn fischwilderer gleich daneben sind.... 
sch... wenn wieder jemand sein Partyzelt neben dir aufgebaut hat... 

Habe mir vor drei jahren mal wieder ein sehr bekanntes camp am po angesehen und habe 8 Boote in sichtweite gesehen... . Klasse!


----------



## nostradamus (15. Dezember 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Aus seiner Sicht ist doch alles bestens gelaufen. Werbezweck voll erfüllt. Ein paar andere Sachen sind in der Tat auf der Strecke geblieben. Hätte mir gewünscht, dass er dem David regelmäßig Experten für Sachen ansetzt, die Mr. Phlegma sonst nie macht.



Sehe ich anders! Hat eigentlich nur gezeigt, dass anfänger nichts fangen! 
Ansonsten gebe ich dir recht!


----------



## nostradamus (15. Dezember 2019)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ja mit dem Party feiern, Musik, Zelte und Müll das ist an machen Stellen leider richtig!
> Allerdings heutzutage leider weit verbreitet!
> Ich habe fast 17 Jahre am Main gewohnt, genau Grenze Hessen /Bayern
> Da gibt es auch super schöne Stellen, leider von Partypeople und teilweise auch Anglern zugemüllt ,lärm und Sauforgien .....sehr ärgerlich!  Da ist fremdschämen angesagt!
> ...



alternativ kannst du mich gerne mal am edersee besuchen, wo man das selten anfindet und ich mein "erholungsgebiet" habe!


----------



## Andal (15. Dezember 2019)

Ach Leute ... Zustände á la Rheinwiesen gibts überall. Genauso gibt an jedem Fluss Flecken, gute Angelstellen, wo man absolut seine Ruhe hat.


----------



## Waller Michel (15. Dezember 2019)

Das ist aber auch von der Jahreszeit und vom Punkt abhängig wo man ist. 
Leider muss ich dir recht geben, es wird nicht besser. 
Hatte am Po auch mal 2 Leutchen neben mir, die haben mit nur 14 Ruten geangelt in einem Wettkampfständer der Marke Eigenbau. 
Trotzdem gibt es dort auch wunderschöne Ecken, speziell im Frühjahr und Herbst. 
Wir brauchen allerdings wirklich nicht mit dem Finger auf andere zu zeigen, kann dir am Rhein auch Stellen zeigen, wo morgens min 10 leere Wodkaflaschen liegen. 


LG Michael


----------



## nostradamus (15. Dezember 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Ach Leute ... Zustände á la Rheinwiesen gibts überall. Genauso gibt an jedem Fluss Flecken, gute Angelstellen, wo man absolut seine Ruhe hat.



du aber dafür fahre ich nicht nach italien! 
Für das selbe geld fahre ich nach ägypten oder für etwas mehr auf die philipienen und habe meine Ruhe!


----------



## Waller Michel (15. Dezember 2019)

nostradamus schrieb:


> alternativ kannst du mich gerne mal am edersee besuchen, wo man das selten anfindet und ich mein "erholungsgebiet" habe!



Edersee ist auch ne sehr schöne Ecke und gar nicht mal so weit von mir!


----------



## nostradamus (15. Dezember 2019)

du möchte icht auf regionen zeigen, sondern eher auf gruppen von angler ... .


----------



## Waller Michel (15. Dezember 2019)

nostradamus schrieb:


> du aber dafür fahre ich nicht nach italien!
> Für das selbe geld fahre ich nach ägypten oder für etwas mehr auf die philipienen und habe meine Ruhe!



Ja klar ,wobei man das nicht 1 zu 1 vergleichen kann! 
Ich bin halt auch ein Ebro Fahrer ,dort kenne ich jeden Quadratmeter 

LG


----------



## nostradamus (15. Dezember 2019)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Edersee ist auch ne sehr schöne Ecke und gar nicht mal so weit von mir!


das stimmt und besonders wenn man ein boot hat ... .
Muss allerdings auch sagen, dass ich bisher auch kein edersee fan bin, da wir auch megr andere gewässer haben!


----------



## Waller Michel (15. Dezember 2019)

Ja die Gruppen !
Nur darf man darüber öffentlichen gar nicht schreiben aber Hauptsache  " Wir schaffen das "


----------



## nostradamus (15. Dezember 2019)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ja klar ,wobei man das nicht 1 zu 1 vergleichen kann!
> Ich bin halt auch ein Ebro Fahrer ,dort kenne ich jeden Quadratmeter
> 
> LG



.... das ist doch klar! aber wenn ich mir überlege, dass ich mit benny für 500 euro eine geile woche in ägypten habe mit echt guten essen und trinken zum umfallen und auch noch 1-2 Tage ausflug mit einem boot.... 
muss man sich unsere walleranglerei überdenken!  
Man muss auch zugeben, dass man am Ebro viel bekommt fürs geld, aber dafür auch bzgl. der kontr. einige nachteile hat


----------



## Waller Michel (15. Dezember 2019)

Naja klar !
Überall soll man halt das Portmonee auf machen. 
Im Endeffekt steht heutzutage fast gar nichts mehr im Verhältnis zum Einkommen. Ich bin halt gerne mit Campingbus und Boot dran unterwegs, dann kann ich alles etwas anders angehen. Spanisch spreche ich auch ganz akzeptabel, das ist immer ein Vorteil. 
Trotzdem gibt es immer wieder mal Dinge die einem nicht so passen.


----------



## nostradamus (15. Dezember 2019)

hut ab, wenn man es so machen kann! 
Ich kann ederseeisch, kenne gute restaurants, habe köfis und kenne die slippstellen.... .


----------



## Waller Michel (15. Dezember 2019)

Naja im Vorteil liegt natürlich auch gleichzeitig der Nachteil! 
Da man das ganze js unterhalten muss, macht es dann natürlich auch Sinn den Kram zu nutzen, ( Campingbus habe ich zur Zeit aber nicht!  Kommt wohl nächstes Jahr ein neuer mit anderer Abgasnorm ) 
Dann macht man eigentlich keine Flugreisen mehr, weil man seinen Kram ja nutzen muss! 
Der Vorteil ist dann zugleich auch die Einschränkung! 

LG Michael


----------

